# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  3G σήμα και εμβέλεια

## andm

Δεν έχω τίποτα ιδιαίτερο να πω,απλά ότι από "H" το σήμα έγινε 3G.Μένω Σαλαμίνα και μόνο μέχρι το Πέραμα περίπου έπιανες 3G.
Υπάρχει καμιά σχετική ανακοίνωση;

Έχω COSMOTE

----------


## Ingenius

Ανακοίνωση για τις μεταβολές του σήματος ανά περιοχή; Από που κι ως που (εκτός και αν γίνει κάτι χοντρό πχ πέσει όλο το 3g στην Ελλάδα); :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Πάρε την υποστήριξη και ανέφερε όποιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει αν υπάρχει  :Wink:

----------


## sv2evs

ναι, το ποιο σωστό είναι αυτό που λέει ο Ingenius...ενημέρωση στην κάθε εταιρία για οποιαδήποτε μεταβολή για να το γνωρίζουν τουλάχιστον τυπικά.

----------


## andm

Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα.Βασικά δεν χρησιμοποιώ καν 3g απλά είπα να το "μοιραστώ" μαζί σας,επειδή προφανώς έγινε μια αναβάθμιση ή κάτι τέτοιο..

----------

